# Today I will be aboandoned in the cold grey woods...



## square1 (Nov 24, 2016)

...my loved ones will be inside, safe, warm, with bountiful provision while I will be outdoors, alone, doing a dangerous job with the few tools and supplies my faithful steed can carry.

I LOVE IT!


----------

